# Florida Camping in December



## Davis31052 (Nov 25, 2015)

Looking to take my camping rig down to FLA next month if  a weekend in the 70's permits. 
My criteria is something within 4-5 hours of central Ga. Possibly take my canoe and maybe my mountain bike.  Two middle aged adults looking to just get away and relax.  
Where would you go and why?
Thanks!!


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 25, 2015)

Stephen C Foster state park.  Okefenokee swamp.
It's in GA, but barely.
Search through the kayak and canoe forum (okefenokee ) to see why.

Weather will be good most likely.  You will be surprised at the temp deference between macon area and there for Temps some times.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 25, 2015)

You could visit the Ocala National Forest. It is the home of Alexander Springs, Juniper Springs, and Salt Springs. 
There are a few campgrounds in the NF but Salt Springs is the only one with full hookups for RV's. 
From there you can canoe the runs of Alexander, Juniper Springs or the Ocklawaha River.
You could bike the  "Florida Black Bear Scenic Byway" or the  Paisley Woods Bicycle Trail. The Ocala National Forest is home to Florida's largest population of Florida black bears.
The Florida National Scenic Trail goes through the Ocala NF for hikers. Silver Springs is nearby as is Beverly Beach, Lake George, and Rodman Reservoir. 
I've been to the area in March. I don't think I'd want to go there past April or May, probably got Yellow Flies. We went down I-75 and headed over to Salt Springs on County Rd. 316 below Orange Lake. Good fishing in Orange Lake and Lochloosa Lake. They are connected by the famous Cross Creek. 

http://www.fs.usda.gov/main/ocala/home

http://www.fs.usda.gov/activity/ocala/recreation/wateractivities/?recid=32295&actid=79


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 25, 2015)

Not quite so for south from Georgia is Oleno State Park on the Santa Fe River below Lake City, Florida. I've never camped there but my parents have many times. They have canoeing on the river and 11 miles of multi-use trails that connect to even more trails. 

The Santa Fe River goes underground in O’Leno State Park and reappears more than 3 miles away in River Rise Preserve.
I wonder if you can canoe that stretch?

http://www.floridasprings.org/visit/map/riverrise/

https://www.floridastateparks.org/park/Oleno


----------



## Davis31052 (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks Topher.  Been to Stephen Foster before.  

Artful, the places in the Ocala National Forest sound interesting.Thank you for the info. Tell me more about the flies.  We will be staying in my roof top tent that I mounted atop a utility trailer.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Nov 26, 2015)

That NF sounds interesting as does the swamp. I would like to find some good ole boys down there around that swamp to show me around !!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 26, 2015)

Davis31052 said:


> Thanks Topher.  Been to Stephen Foster before.
> 
> Artful, the places in the Ocala National Forest sound interesting.Thank you for the info. Tell me more about the flies.  We will be staying in my roof top tent that I mounted atop a utility trailer.



I like "Swamp Music"

Yellow flies, deer flies, horse flies, and other biting flies are bad in certain places of South Georgia and Florida. They particularly like scrub forests and sandy areas. They are worse in the summer time. I doubt you'll even see any in the winter time.
I've ran into them on the nature trail as for up as George L. Smith S.P. near Swainsboro, Georgia.
They are really bad on the rivers in the Florida panhandle as well. From someone on the Ochlockonee River;

"We took a few pictures as the river/ marsh area was pretty and started to walk around to take more pictures and we were attacked by yellow biting flies! Horrible! Ran to the car! The flies and horse flies were hitting are windows nonstop at 5 mpg! Won't return unless it is winter!"

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...onee_River_State_Park-Sopchoppy_Florida.html#

They usually only hang out in areas between the woods and clearings. They might be bad on a trail or near the river but not in the actual campgrounds. Hard to explain but your campsite might be safe but leave there and watch out.


----------



## Davis31052 (Nov 26, 2015)

10-4.  Thanks for the advice ?  I camp frequently in NGA to escape the heat. Trying for the reverse going to FLA in December.  Anxious to try out my camper set up I've been working on since late summer.


----------



## HawgDaddy (Nov 26, 2015)

Fort Clinch SP


----------



## loggerhead (Nov 26, 2015)

TH Stone Memorial St Joseph Peninsula. It's near Cape San Blas. You have the bay on one side it is great for cone's. It's is very flat great for biking.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 26, 2015)

loggerhead said:


> TH Stone Memorial St Joseph Peninsula. It's near Cape San Blas. You have the bay on one side it is great for cone's. It's is very flat great for biking.



Yeah, that's a pretty place. We use to camp there alot when we lived in Albany. One could canoe in the bay. I remember the coons coming in the campsite when we'd cook supper. One took a cookie out of my toddler's hand. Then he came back and stole the whole bag!
We drove over to Mexico Beach one day to eat and  Apalachicola one day to shop. The area's not real crowded even in the summer but the campground fills up fast.
Scalloping the bay is popular in the summer season.


----------



## 3ringer (Nov 28, 2015)

Genny Springs Florida. Great kayaking and swimming in 72 degree water.


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 28, 2015)

Reed Bingham in Adel Ga is the nicest state park we have ever stayed in.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Nov 29, 2015)

Woodsman69 said:


> Reed Bingham in Adel Ga is the nicest state park we have ever stayed in.



I've been there but didn't have a canoe at that time. I had read about canoeing up the New River from the lake to Roundtree Bridge Rd. or put in at that bridge and paddle back to Reed Bingham. You can go up and back in around 3 hours.


----------



## caughtinarut (Dec 26, 2015)

Where did you go?


----------



## Davis31052 (Dec 29, 2015)

Unfortunately, I haven't been able to go anywhere yet due to some issues with Sciatic pain.  Driving more than 1 hr. is very difficult. Hopefully soon.....


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 29, 2015)

Head towards the FL panhandle when you get to feeling better. Blackwater State Forest has several places to camp and tons of outdoor recreation opportunities.

The area is known as the canoe capital of the world, with cold water creek & Blackwater river being two popular choices.
Lots of hiking trails including a portion of the Jackson trail(path Andrew Jackson took through the area).
They also converted an old train route into a hiking/biking trail in my hometown of Milton. It's about 15-20 miles or so and all paved. Pretty level too and has a few access points along the trail for entry/exit

Plus, if you stay awhile your only about 20-30 minutes from the Worlds most beautiful beaches for an immediate change of scenery!! The beach in the winter is great. Beautiful scenic drive from Navarre beach to Pensacola beach on the island with views of the coast line and bay along the way. At the West end of the island is Ft. Pickens. Nice day trip.

Naval Museum at NAS in Pensacola is a must see, along with Ft Barrancas and the Pensacola lighthouse.

Sold? Lol. Seriously though, It's a very nice place with tons to see and experience for an outdoor enthusiast.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------

